# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  MMR (Mental Map Recall)- A whole new way of Recalling and Journaling your dreams

## Zoth

MMR- Mental Map Recall
When we wake up naturally, normally in the end of a sleeping cycle, we tend to be flooded with several memories. They usually represent fragments of a dream (or dreams) that we may have had during the night, and especially in the last cycles. We then quickly try to organize the puzzle and form a coherent story with all those small pieces, but unfortunately thats not how our brain works. It doesnt process the information in a sequential manner, but instead it fires in several directions, through a huge neuronal maze, accessing memories by principles of connectivity. This applies not only to when we try to remember where we went last vacations, but also when we try to recall our dreams.

*So how does this apply to dream Recall?*

Dream Recall (the one that the common Lucid Dreamer does) can be divided into 3 stages:

1.	Memory recollection (where we remember pieces and images of our latest dreams)
2.	Memory organization (where we join those bits and pieces and try to merge them into a story, or a collection of mini-episodes)
3.	Dream Journaling (where we note the dream down)

Many onironauts have but one goal: to wake up, quickly run to their notebook/notepad or whatever they use to record their dreams and note down the biggest number of details that come to their mind, trying to write as fast as they can, as much as they can, in order to form this dream tale. Now, in my opinion, this might present 2 issues:

-	Dreams are prolific in scenario transitions. What this means is that its not always easy to the dreamer to determine if this memory belongs to this part of the dream, or another complete distinct dream, so trying to remember everything and noting it down might just make the exercise harder when later he is trying to make sense out of it. 

-	Even though its nice to remember every single bit, the memories of our dreams are formed by a vast array of long-term/short term memories, emotional processing and other events produced by our subconscious. It doesnt matter much if you can describe what color was the ground if you cant remember why you were there. Performing dream recall in a sequential way may cause you lose the most important details, or end up with a mess of a text when you want to organize your notes.

-	Sequential Dream Recall is boring and hard-working for many. Many people consider Dream Journaling to be one of the most painful tasks in lucid dreaming routine. While it is important not to assume that only some parts of the dream are important, its much easier to reach good recall by quickly constructing the several scenarios (actions, feelings, context) that form the episode, then to describe each physical detail (floor was green, 3 cars parked outside, I was wearing red shoes and white sockets). Maybe thats something you would like to avoid when youre improving your dream recall.

The bottom line is that some ideas that wander through the common knowledge of lucid dreaming support a recall that relies in remembering the last thing, then the thing before, then the thing before, like you were actually describing one thing after the other. We know very well that thats not the way we retrieve memories, but instead we make connections between one concept and another, and bit by bit, we tend to form the big picture. The dreams storyline is even more volatile of that of our waking life, so the best way to recall is that where you reach the big chunks of memory by simples associating, without a strict path. Wouldnt it be great if you could work in the whole picture at the same time? Then keep reading.

*Mental Maps: a universal model to organize ideas*

The Mental Maps are a organizational system to take notes created by Tony Buzan. They serve multiples puporses like:

-	Present ideas in a clear and simple way
-	Simplify concepts and more easily expose information
-	Define objectives
-	Improve and organize memory(ies)


_Tony Buzan, the creator of Mental Maps, and author of several books regarding intelligence and memory_
The reason that Mental Maps are so effective is because they work just like the human brain: they shoot spontaneously in several directions at the same time, they make constant connections, and they ramify continuously. Due their high effectiveness, they are used in governmental agencies, educative systems, and even business areas.

But enough with this talk, let me talk about I converted this concept to the technique of Mental Map Recall:

*How to create a Mental Map for Dream Recall?*

The primary idea is to define an image, or keyword that can define  your dream. You can either put the day, or the dream title, whatever suits you best. For example if you are recalling several dreams, you can put something like Dream Recall 5/10/12. This element is meant to be placed in the center of the page, which should preferably be white and big, because youre going to use several colors and expand it quite a bit. This first step can be done just a few minutes before you lay down to bed, in order to give you that extra boost of intention of recalling your dreams.

Now comes the fun part: Dream Recall!

When you wake up, simply start recalling all the details that come to your head and start distributing them on the page, linking them to the main concept (which once again, can be something like the dream title), like if you were mapping a street. To each significant element (like the appearance of a dream character, a specific action, or a scenario transition) write along the line and draw a dot so you can define that element as significant. Dont just write it with any words: use the most suggestive and uncommon ones you can find, in order to establish a memory thats easier to retrieve later. The goal is to form a network of ideas (or in this case, dream memories) in a fast and efficient way, but without being suck to the sequential path. Heres a very short model of MMR made by me in the first night:

_The goal is not understand what I wrote (especially because its in Portuguese) but to see how the image looks like in a small dream. Every dot is a particular and relevant dream event (or character) and my brain just breezes through all those dots making a story and a deep connection which makes it easier to remember later._

Some tips of Tony Buzan itself, exposed in his book The memory book

-	Use pens or pencils with different colors in order to transform your mental map into a much more visual stimulating version;
-	Draw  curve lines instead of rectilinear, since your brain finds those more attractive;
-	The goal is to keep filling the map in a relaxed and spontaneous way, that way you will be much less likely to get stuck;
-	A personal tip from me, be as flexible as you are in Dream Recall: questions like What was I doing here or Who was with me work amazingly well if they help you recall a certain aspect or element. If you dont recall something related, then just skip to another part of the map. The exercise is much like a brain-storming, and not a listing of X words. Feel free to use images too, since the design of MMR makes it so you never run out of space and need to stop to make room for them.
-	For last, have fun! This is in my view a much less stressing and more fun way to dream recall and journal, since it focus way more on firing memories all over the map  than to form a story (many times in a far-fetched way). Imagine it as forming a painting!

After all, our dreams are wonderful experiences that make us amused just by simply recalling them. So why make them mere blocks of text when we can turn them into something as flexible and spontaneous as they are?

----------


## Lichi

I like this method. Although i like to make stories connecting all my dream memories, not always its done because it takes too much time and its hard to get the "motivation" to start writing. And even if i take less time in writing, the dream journal wouldn't be complete since i'll be selecting what i consciouslly think. So what im going to do thanks to this method is to write stories, whenever i feel motivated, and if i dont i will do mental maps so i make sure my dream journal is complete.

----------


## Zoth

> So what im going to do thanks to this method is to write stories, whenever i feel motivated, and if i dont i will do mental maps so i make sure my dream journal is complete.



Or you can always use both of them. For example, sometimes I feel particularly important to note the whole dream down, either because it's too big, or I want to note several dreams, so I end up using MMR to create this iconic scenario of my dream (which allows me to work as fast as possible and retain those "flash bulbs memories"), and when I get up or later on, I can use the same scheme to recall the memories and translate them into a full text  :smiley:

----------


## CNGB

:Good idea: 

I really think that I should try this out--tomorrow, assuming that I remember my dreams. Unfortunately I'll have to tweak it a bit, since I don't actually have any colored pencils (or crayons, or markers, or . . .), but I'll add that to my "to-get" list later. After I'm done mapping my dream out, I'll have to write it in story-form. It's something of a hobby of mine.

----------


## Ctharlhie

zoth00, I love you for this. I've been hitting this mental block recently, namely what do you do with dreams that simply aren't narratively interesting (or honestly do not conform to any linear logic, for that matter)? I find myself not recording dreams that are just boring (also my DJ writing tends to be barely legible), but of course it defeats the purpose of dream journalling training your dream memory if you don't do it daily.

This way of DJing works on different levels, it reflects the rhizomatic quality of dreams and dream memory and enhances the mnemonic function of DJing.

Great thread, more dreamers should pay attention to this.  :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

Thanks Ctharlhie  :smiley:  I also developed it during a midst of frustration regarding Dream Journaling, especially because I was starting to think that if Djing was working to an early stress period, then I didn't want to do it. So I started thinking "how can you put it in a lightweight form?". So dreams can be seen as many people think them: paintings. That's when I remembered the concept of Mental Maps and thought that something useful could be applied to the concept of Djing ^^

----------


## Ctharlhie

I can see how this may be applied also to dream cartography, have you ever tried it?

----------


## Zoth

No, but now that you mention it, I've read someone mentioning it some months ago and I thought it was be a pretty sweet idea.
Do you know someone around the forum that does it?

----------


## Ctharlhie

There's this thread and a few others, but I'm not sure it has ever caught on in a big way here on dream views. A mind map appeals to me as I'm no artist!

----------


## Ctharlhie

This should be stickied. 8 dreams recalled this morning, up from my usual 3.

----------


## Jabre

This seems like an amazing way to boost recall instead of just going through the day and hoping something triggers it. Thanks!

----------

Uhh...I'm a little lost in translation. So basically we recall one event and from there draw up other similar ideas until another dream event pops up in our heads? I can see it working but aren't dreams random and for me they usually are about vague random events during my day.

----------


## Zoth

> Uhh...I'm a little lost in translation. So basically we recall one event and from there draw up other similar ideas until another dream event pops up in our heads? I can see it working but aren't dreams random and for me they usually are about vague random events during my day.



You can start with a "main" event, like a strong memory, or a bit/fragment of a dream and work you way up there. But it's not required.
Many times I simply put the words "Dreaming with" and start waving lines with random words that start forming one (or more) dreams. It's designed to be anything but linear, so the fact that a dream is random does not hurt at all, simply because you're making connections without straight rules (unlike normal DJing, you don't need to "build" the chronology of the dream), making the process more chaotic and easier.

If you got troubles picturing out the concept, try thinking about a painting. There's no order for a painting, and there's really no "logical thinking" involved on it. It's more a process of random display of lines and colors that in the end make sense, but that you can work separably and progress (not the best word, something more like "fill) as you see fit. Hope this helped ^^

----------


## moonlightress

Hi Zoth:
I really like the idea of this! I tried it last night. I woke at various times during the night, scrawled a few words on the map and fell asleep again. But when I looked at them this morning I couldn't remember any of them. Is this mean to all be done in the morning after waking? I would really like to make this work.

----------


## starletdreamer

I like this idea too. Dream journaling can sometimes be tedious, especially when you're tired. This would certainly make it a lot more fun and artsy. I like the idea of using color. The more enjoyable dream journaling is, the higher the chances that the behavior of dream journaling and dream recall will be reinforced. =-) Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Omarsito

I totally understand why this concept would be really effective. I think I'm going to try it out this weekend when I actually have some time on my hands. But would you use this concept after you're completely done sleeping, as in you wake up in the morning and ready to start the day? And thanks for the cool idea bro!  ::thumbup::  ::cheers::  :Clap:

----------


## DreamLord1

I will try this tonight. The idea is awesome, and i really like how it sort of "maps out" the dream. Thank you for your contribution to the world of DJing. I stopped writing 3 months ago because it got too tedious. Thanks, man!

----------


## TerminallyChill

Awesome.

I, too, will try it out as soon as possible, hopefully tomorrow morning, then report back with results! I'm struggling with improving my dream recall and I still haven't got to that point yet where you're able to recall at least 1 or more dream(s) _every_ night. 

The only thing that's really helped me a great deal so far is the WBTB method. If mental mapping makes things even easier, I am definitely sticking with it!

----------


## Amanda1

I am definitely going to try this!  I used to have to do this for a class I took at the local college, but I'd never thought of applying it to dream recall.   :smiley:

----------


## Zoth

Update: Thanks to a pleasant reply from Ginsan, I'm including some input regarding my current views on MMR.





> Although there's research backing up the effectiveness of Mind Maps, it's important to consider that their main purpose is not the external encoding of information as to preserve it. That said, it's up to each person to experiment with the concept and see if the results justify the use of this Dream Journalling Technique. In your particular case, MMR doesn't seem superior to the "write down keywords" method you've been using due the reasons you mentioned, and as such I'd agree that your approach seems indeed the best for your situation. 
> 
> Still, I'd also argue that the MMR method isn't exclusive with other forms of DJing, since I also record my dreams using my phone (via text, or, even better, via audio - which I find to be the best for single people), and later expand them (using MMR for example). This serves 3 purposes:
> 
> - A second chance of recollecting dream memories (possible more dreams) and expand on the content (good when you're practicing recall, are interested on analyzing dream content for things like dream signs, or have a particular interest on a certain dream topic);
> - A way to strengthen the relation with Dream Recall and Dream Journalling (they might be useful to a certain extent to lucid dreaming induction, but if all you're doing is recording your dreams and never looking at them again, you're wasting potential DILDs that may arise with the knowledge/familiarity you gain by actually remembering what you wrote down a few days ago).
> - A practical exercise destined to impose time and attention to a lucid dreaming routine: lucid dreaming routines can be very hard to define, because unlike physical workouts, they do not necessarily follow a linear pattern that can be repeated every (few) day(s). MMR presents itself as yet another "excuse" to take time to engage with your dreams and help you establish that dedication to measurable activities (making it easier to track progress).
> 
> To conclude, please remember that MMR is, (as all my contributions), work-in-progress: it's not that I've abandoned the technique, but I progressively refine it and integrate it within a whole set of behaviors I constantly reevaluate in regards to develop an efficient lucid dreaming induction routine. One example of such (that you've mentioned yourself) is the utility of narrowing down the amount of details: dream content is filled with a huge array of information, the majority I suspect is virtually useless due to deriving from "uninteresting" memory processes. In that sense, MMR would be more effective to increase of recall and allocation of "lucid dreaming time" in your daily routine. On the other hand, it is my wish to upgrade this notion of MMR to a wider range of recall, more specifically, using it as a means of descriptive statistics (a bit like *this*) that could help users more easily identify dream content trends in a weekly/monthly basis.

----------


## Samael

I definitely integrate pieces of this in my own dream practice. In my case, I do jot down relevant keywords before I write down the entirely of my dreams. More to the point, though, I tend to stick to writing things down according to the overall theme or story that was happening. My dream structure seems to be something like this:

[at the point that recall begins]
Dream starts to explore Theme
-tangent-
Look for good place to start the story of Theme
Play through story a bit
-tangent-
Continue with story
Go back and start story at a point that makes more sense
Play through story of Theme some more
-tangent-
Come back to Theme
Conclude story?
If still dreaming, go back and explore story and theme some more

Like you said in your original post, our brains are wired to remember events according to their connection with other events. It is so much easier to remember the course of the story, sometimes in tandem with the alternate versions of the story that occurred, than it is to remember Scene 1, Tangent 1, Scene 2, Alternate Scene 1 in the order that I actually dreamed them. 

Hm. I wonder if people that remember themes in their dreams, rather than events, have better baseline recall without dream journalling. That would be an interesting thing to look into.

----------

